
Pronouncing SQL: S-Q-L or Sequel? (2012) - wietze
http://patorjk.com/blog/2012/01/26/pronouncing-sql-s-q-l-or-sequel/
======
simonblack
That's one of the strange ones to me: I read somewhere on the web just once
that one guy pronounced it 'squeal' \- one syllable. It was instantly burned
into my brain.

'Mysql' is thus 'my-squeal'.

